# New Wrecked Rhino 40k Terrain Piece



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

*plastic battlescape*

just seen pics of this on BOLS taken at GD Canada looks very nice simular to temple of skulls for WHFB but definately only useable for 40k me thinks k:

   

Added to first post - Jez


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

and they also say august release about £18 (probably)

thanks to BOLS


----------



## silverstone08 (May 6, 2009)

what is battlescape? and who or what is BOLS?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

BoLS is Bell of Lost Souls...
Not going to _post_ the pics?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Props to Paul G for taking these snaps at GD Toronto.

An awesome looking wrecked Rhino terrain piece.


Source: *BoLS*


----------



## Qualtor (May 21, 2009)

WoW, looking very good


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Jez, it looks even better when it's not on the back cover of C:IG!


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

my bad for not putting pics on but was using phone to post  sorry


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

why is there no end to the money going to warhammer this, this is the problem(problem:laugh


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks really cool, I hope that the trees are removable though because I'm building a city fight table. Rep to OP.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Do the trees have eyes or am I having a flashback?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Good to see some new angles of this. The shots from GD Spain weren't great.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, looks really nice tbh. I think GW hinted at this in the new guard codex, there was a pic of it in the bacground somewhere. 

*wonders when to stop calling the new guard codex the new guard codex, and just call it the guard codex*


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is a really cool bit of terrain methinks. I tried to do something similar once but it wasn't anywhere NEAR that cool.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

primeministersinsiter said:


> Do the trees have eyes or am I having a flashback?


No, just the hills...


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Isn't that a forge world moddel? 

Forge World has a wrecked rhino moddel that looks just like this... I'm not sure though...

Anyway, if thats a new GW moddel... kewl!
However something other than SM or Ork would be cool now...


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

No, new plastic terrain kit.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Finally no more just leaving my Rhino on the table, and saying its wrecked. One nutter said that a destroyed rhino should be a pile of ruble to small to block line of sight to a marine/gaurdsmen, way to finally give the final word on what one should look like GW.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Nah, rules still indicate you should leave wrecks in place. Tell that opponent he's a douche - BRB is clear. Wrecks = difficult _and dangerous_ terrain. Doubt a pile of rubble would be Dangerous somehow...


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Ooohh I like this piece. I like the blasted trees look. It'll go well with my guard army. Yayyy!!


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

Nice, very nice. I was thinking of doing a terrain piece like this, but just buying it is so much easier (although not as fun :wink. Thanks for the news!


----------

